# The road to manhood.



## OuiSwim (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I used to keep my log in a composition book but I've found it full. In an effort to save our planet, I'll document it here!

Watch a 17 year old child become a man through bodybuilding! 

Hopefully I'll post everyday if not everyother day. Feel free to critique or leave comments. Thanks!

Brandon.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 20, 2009)

Day 1:

My mom needed a little help to start her diet. I think we decided the best one for her was Keto. I went to the hospital and got all my stats taken.

As of now I am
6.42% BF
9.6lbs fat
140.4 lbs lean mass

Maintenance calories are at 2,451
so fat loss should be around 1,960 calories a day.

Graduation is June 2nd and me and my Mom plan on trying Keto to both lose a little weight.

So far day 1 has been easy, just getting in to the swing of things. Heck if it stays this easy throughout the whole diet I may have a new permanent eating plan. I like the way that Keto allows you to eat fats as opposed to the view that all fats are 'evil'. More to come soon!


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 21, 2009)

Well today was the first breakfast.
Went with 2 eggs and 2 slices of bacon.
I haven't found the nutritional info on the bacon yet, unfortunately I didn't save the package.
However
2 eggs
140 calories total
9.0 g fat
2g carbs
12g protein.

Three hours to lunch and Im still feeling strong. Unfortunately everything at our school is carb loaded so for today I'm just going to have a protein shake
130 calories
2g fat
3g carbs
26g protein.

More to come soon


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I found the info for the bacon
2 slices bacon
72 calories
6.24 g fat
<1g carbs
3.86g protein


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 21, 2009)

Lunch:
3/4 cup solid white albacore tuna(6 oz)
210 calories
6g fat
39g protein
0g carbs


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 21, 2009)

ok not trying to be mean or anything like that but you are sub 7% bf 
you have a golden ticket here if you do this properly you can have a very decent bulking period and not even reach 10% you will keep your abs for sure and will just look flat out better and STILL have great definition.   man take this and run with it.


----------



## Hench (Apr 21, 2009)

You gotta be shitin' me, are you really cutting?


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to bulk, but my mom needs a cut BAD. The only way I could get her to try it was if I did it with her.
I'm going to talk to her about it, I dont really feel good about trying to lose weight atm. Compared to half the people here I'm a stick man.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

Why does your mom cutting have anything to do with you having to cut.

Your caloric requirements are different, so you won't be eating exactly the same.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 22, 2009)

This morning I started with just a sausage patty, I was late to class.
Not too sure on the specifics of what kind of sausage or how it was cooked, but to be safe I'll overestimate.
McDonalds Sausage Patty:
4oz
459 Calories
45g fat
2g Carbs
17g protein.

Also on a side note, I got this really neat food tracker for my iPhone. It is pretty darn accurate if you compare to the package then whats in the list. Plus it factors in workout calories burned. Makes it easier for me because right after I eat I can put it in so I dont forget what/how much I ate.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 22, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Why does your mom cutting have anything to do with you having to cut.
> 
> Your caloric requirements are different, so you won't be eating exactly the same.



She wanted a diet, and I told her to try this one and she didn't believe it would work so I said I'll try it too. The reason she wants to lose weight is because her sister is coming down for my graduation, she just said please. Was I supposed to tell my mom to get bent?

I get more calories than her, we figured he maintenance calories so we both have a little different diets. I'm not trying to lose weight here, just eat at around maintenance just so she has some support.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

So I still don't see why she will know.  You will be eating the same types of foods,  you will just be needing to eat more.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 22, 2009)

I am eating more than her lol, that's what I've been trying to say.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm eating at maintenance and she is eating around 500 below maintenance.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 22, 2009)

Closed.
Rooster asked me to leave so I will.


----------



## Hench (Apr 23, 2009)

Leave where?


----------

